# Flats Boats with Half Towers



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with a flats boat with a half tower only? I am trying to talk myself out of buying another boat for now, but keep thinking a half tower flats boat would curb the appetite for awhile. I see them a lot down in the Tampa Bay area and more to our East but never see them around here. I would like to hear from anyone with experience in running one locally or a general informed opinion.

Something similar to the Ranger Banshee Extreme.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They've become more popular and more prevelant around here lately but still not all over the place. 
No reason not to put one on your current boat, just know when not to be up in it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure if you have ever seen a Banshee in person before but they don't have a tower, more of an elevated seat. If you are talking about Key West style towers they are becoming more popular every year here.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a mini tower Fluid Metal Works did for me


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Not sure if you have ever seen a Banshee in person before but they don't have a tower, more of an elevated seat. If you are talking about Key West style towers they are becoming more popular every year here.


Just a general style. I am interested in say anything in between a elevated seat and a key west style tower.



stevenattsu said:


> Here's a mini tower Fluid Metal Works did for me


Maybe that's a better way to describe what I am talking about. A mini tower, I like it. Have you put any time on the water on it? I am curious how they ride. Obviously they would vary wildly by hull design but still very curious.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://young-boats.com/gulfshore20.html

Fished one down home. Well built just have to remember you are "on top". Family business of a high school buddy of mine. I have seen a couple of them up here.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

There's a few examples on Skiff Life and Thru The Hull. But totally have to take the height in affect!!! Someone was killed in texas last year when he put a tower on a 14ft boat if I remember right. Sabalo Boats make some cool boats with more of the jack in the box type towers and there other company rocky creek boats. I believe Mitzi boats put mini towers on some of there boats as well.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

My ghetto half tower. Use it with my I-Pilot.


----------

